# How easy is it to get a club card?



## Gutter (Jan 31, 2008)

Back pain i heard is what one should say.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

you should say? does your back really hurt? i just got back from my Dr. my MRI results came in. i have an extended #7 (?). it's pinching my siatica. my whole right leg goes numb. Dr. said he could fix me with 3 epidurals. i'm waiting on a return call to schedule the appointments.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 31, 2008)

Lol i just need a cannabis club card, its not really for medical use.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Lol i just need a cannabis club card, its not really for medical use.



then you don't need it. they call it "medical" marijuana for a reason.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 31, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Lol i just need a cannabis club card, its not really for medical use.



hahahaha wrong answer.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 31, 2008)

Dudes wtf, do you honestly belive everyone with a card uses it for a medical purpose? In fact I bet 50% dont even have anything wrong with them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Dudes wtf, do you honestly belive everyone with a card uses it for a medical purpose? In fact I bet 50% dont even have anything wrong with them.



our clubs are limited to the number of members that they can help a month. 97% of the people i see go in there are over 65. people like you come in and take up one of those limited spaces. now how does my grandma get her meds?


----------



## Gutter (Jan 31, 2008)

Theres clubs all over cali. And I suggest you tell your grandma to get a card before I do


----------



## ViRedd (Jan 31, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Theres clubs all over cali. And I suggest you tell your grandma to get a card before I do


You don't fucking deserve a card. Not only that, but the pot in the clubs is too good for you. Way too potent and good tasting. Plus, you're probably 15 years old or a fucking cop surfing the site. 

Go away. 

On the other hand, you should be aware that doctors who issue letters of recommendation for med use patients are not stupid. The ones I know about REQUIRE you to bring in your medical records. So, if you're gonna use "back pain" as a reason, you'd better have some fucking history of being treated for back pain ... and show the proof. 

Again ... go away. 

Vi


----------



## ViRedd (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, the guy was dissing grammas ... and I happen to be dating a gramma.  

Vi


----------



## twostarhotel (Jan 31, 2008)

i know a few people who got their license in CA.
i can easily get one for saying i have adhd, but in CA after 6 months you need proof so alot of people go to doctors who support cannabis help people get it, i know a guy who actually needs it for an illness i know a a few who go theirs for lieing, and i know people who got one for having ealier perscriptions to ritalin or other drugs for add. cannabis is a great option. in hawaii they have cannabis churchs they claim its their religion and they are permitted to smoke because they are members of this church i think thats gone alittle too far, but i dont see doctors who support cannabis and see giving people the opportunity and helping them medically a negative thing. come on now we all know the history of cannabis and know its not the way it should be

check this little film out

Magic Weed - History Of Marijuana www.geocities.com/ariainvictus


----------



## korvette1977 (Jan 31, 2008)

Weed is my god officer,,,, I'm just smoking the host.... Nah i dont think that would work here ... I'll stay behind closed doors ..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 31, 2008)

ViRedd said:


> You don't fucking deserve a card. Not only that, but the pot in the clubs is too good for you. Way too potent and good tasting. Plus, you're probably 15 years old or a fucking cop surfing the site.
> 
> Go away.
> 
> ...




my sciatica is killin' me.


----------



## Gutter (Jan 31, 2008)

twostarhotel said:


> i know a few people who got their license in CA.
> i can easily get one for saying i have adhd, but in CA after 6 months you need proof so alot of people go to doctors who support cannabis help people get it, i know a guy who actually needs it for an illness i know a a few who go theirs for lieing, and i know people who got one for having ealier perscriptions to ritalin or other drugs for add. cannabis is a great option. in hawaii they have cannabis churchs they claim its their religion and they are permitted to smoke because they are members of this church i think thats gone alittle too far, but i dont see doctors who support cannabis and see giving people the opportunity and helping them medically a negative thing. come on now we all know the history of cannabis and know its not the way it should be
> 
> check this little film out
> ...


 
see it aint hard.


----------



## twostarhotel (Jan 31, 2008)

Gutter said:


> see it aint hard.


not too hard, where do you live? its really easy with the right people, there are some strict doctors and there are some that really believe in leagalizing


----------



## Gutter (Jan 31, 2008)

Nor Cal By sanfran and tracy i think


----------



## twostarhotel (Jan 31, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Nor Cal By sanfran and tracy i think


get referals from your friends youll have it in like a month


----------



## twostarhotel (Jan 31, 2008)

while im in nevada i want to try and get one so i can grow leagally for my own uses, its harder to get one out here i hear if you get a card they put you on some sort of gov list but that just what ive heard


----------



## medicineman (Feb 1, 2008)

ViRedd said:


> You don't fucking deserve a card. Not only that, but the pot in the clubs is too good for you. Way too potent and good tasting. Plus, you're probably 15 years old or a fucking cop surfing the site.
> 
> Go away.
> 
> ...


Geeze, and to think, I found a thousand reasons to move out of CA. I do have documented back pain and I am over the vaunted 65 threshold but the hoops you have to jump through in NV. kind of disuade me from trying to get my med card. Sounds like it would be a whole lot easier in CA. I'll just take my chances then plead my med causes if caught. NORML says that it is a good defense if you have legitimate illnesses, plus, I don't like being in any more data banks than absolutely necessary. As for the poser that wants his card, be gone you rifless raf.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 1, 2008)

Lawl. Everyone is so harsh.. Im movin to Cali to get my med card woot. Although ill be getting mine to legally grow, fuck payin those prices. No worries though guys, ill be donating the majority to said grandmothers. Share the Joy!


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

actually i went by my local club a few months ago. i've been dealing with them for 4 years. i got turned away at the door because they had reached their limit for the month. and i'm not even a grandma.


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> actually i went by my local club a few months ago. i've been dealing with them for 4 years. i got turned away at the door because they had reached their limit for the month. and i'm not even a grandma.


are you a caregiver


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 1, 2008)

twostarhotel said:


> are you a caregiver



i'm a patient and a grower.
my sciatica is killing me.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 1, 2008)

Really? Hmm is there some system in place where I could give away the green to people who cant afford it or are low income? Maybe thats what ill start. Ill call it.. Weedfair... hahaha get it.. Damn right!


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 1, 2008)

oh thats right you said pages back, very nice not your illness but the reasons you can say you grow. i was reading a hightimes article about a caregiver farm taken care by a few people one guy said herb is sacred medicine you have to be honest with yourself about your illness. but i think for alot of people illness can be emotional, or physical i think cannabis is amazing in alot of ways


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 1, 2008)

Fortunately I dont suffer from anything severe enough to need MJ but who says i cant help those who do. I just like getting high with my wife when I get off work and helpin who I can before I die. Now if everyone thought the same way.... the possibilities.


----------



## Gutter (Feb 1, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Really? Hmm is there some system in place where I could give away the green to people who cant afford it or are low income? Maybe thats what ill start. Ill call it.. Weedfair... hahaha get it.. Damn right!


They got that bro. In Berkely they give the weed out to like the hella poor people like homeless and shit. They give them like an eighth. I mean of course its not like hella good weed but I think thats hella nice that they do that. At least I know they used to, not sure if they still do but idk why they would stop.


----------



## Gutter (Feb 1, 2008)

Omfg I Just Found Out They Got One In My City Woot Woot!!!


----------



## Gutter (Feb 1, 2008)

Dudes why are you hella fuckin mean and shit? So I;m a bad person for wanting a card so I wont go to jail for hella long for having weed. I'd be able to grow legally. These clubs are all over the place and it sounds to me from what I've heard from you, I wont take up room if i never go. So whats your problem?


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 1, 2008)

a medical marijuana card is easyr to get than a drivers license.

If you want it to be legal, POWER IN NUMBERS!


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 1, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Dudes why are you hella fuckin mean and shit? So I;m a bad person for wanting a card so I wont go to jail for hella long for having weed. I'd be able to grow legally. These clubs are all over the place and it sounds to me from what I've heard from you, I wont take up room if i never go. So whats your problem?


I agree....I hear people posting (rubbing in our faces) the killer green they just bought from their club...and then hating on people that would like to have the same..."because they're not a cancer patient" or they dont have a legitimate medical reason"....Excuse me for not wanting to lose my Job, house, lifesavings, from getting busted for pot...I must be an asshole....RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## rezo (Feb 1, 2008)

gutter if you live near the bay area look up medi-cann on google and call them they will help you might have to drive to frisco though


----------



## Gutter (Feb 1, 2008)

Its not like I'm gonna jack the homeless' weed lol. I didnt quite get you"But" part.


----------



## Gutter (Feb 1, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *So why are yo happy that you have one? Are you homeless?*


I dont have one....yet. But if I did, I'd prolly just grow since I found out about the "limited space" deal. I mean I'd go once or twice, but growing is free


----------



## ViRedd (Feb 1, 2008)

I've had my doctor's letter for over six years now. I've only been to a club once ... and I only bought a gram of hash. $35 for a gram of hash? It was good, but not as good as the big ball of bubble hash I have at home ... that I made myself. 

Now, stop dissing grammas, will ya? 

Vi


----------



## Gutter (Feb 1, 2008)

Dont try to use your granma to prove a point. And all i said was "tell your granma to get a card before I do"How is that dissing grandmas? 
If I would have said "Fuck yo bitch ass grandma" then, I would understand.


----------



## ViRedd (Feb 1, 2008)

If you read my post, I said I was DATING a gramma. Now show a little respect. 

Vi


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 1, 2008)

Fuckin ACE, im to wasted to post a proper responce yet i feel strongly on this subject in short haters stop fucking hating, moochers stop fucking mooching anf you dick holes in the middle well you guys just love.. Lacy plz be fuckin a girl an plz be hot cause me an tha wife will love you. ... like i said ill post a sober responce 2morr


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 2, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Dudes why are you hella fuckin mean and shit? So I;m a bad person for wanting a card so I wont go to jail for hella long for having weed. I'd be able to grow legally. These clubs are all over the place and it sounds to me from what I've heard from you, I wont take up room if i never go. So whats your problem?


dude you are hella nor cal haha its cool i like it up there but when you hear hella in so cal its kinda funny


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

twostarhotel said:


> dude you are hella nor cal haha its cool i like it up there but when you hear hella in so cal its kinda funny



hella true. we started using that word back in the 80's. funny it never got past northern california. hella funny.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *Yes Mad Hatter. I am a woman but that does NOT mean I am interested in your balls so please do not make yourself too comfortable with that pm button.*
> 
> *And thank you*


WTF im sorry I was too wasted to think of a better subject line to my PM, I will refrain from saying you rock in the future. Although I dont really see why you have to PM an throw my shit out in a thread. Quit pmsn an go get some Midol.


----------



## medicineman (Feb 2, 2008)

twostarhotel said:


> while im in nevada i want to try and get one so i can grow leagally for my own uses, its harder to get one out here i hear if you get a card they put you on some sort of gov list but that just what ive heard


The process is long and frustrating, way too much for me to try and negotiate at this time. If you are successful, please PM me with the Procedure and all the secrets, (Shortcuts), thanks. I'll give you a clue: First you have to send 50.00 to the state for an information and forms deal. Then you have to go through about three other steps before you ever see a doctor. Then the doctor wants to see all your medical records, especially the ones documenting your supposed illness that qualifies you for medical MJ. I say this is way too much bullshit for me and that is why in a state with 2.6 million people there are only about 6-8 hundred lisences. Please keep me informed with your progress. I've been told that I have massive arthritus in my spine by a Dr. from an X-ray reading and My back tells me it's true, so I'm probably eligible, but the hassel list is too long for me. I think they planned it this way to keep the numbers low. BTW, yes you go into a data base, a MJ registry if you will, the Feds would love to see that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

medicineman said:


> The process is long and frustrating, way too much for me to try and negotiate at this time. If you are successful, please PM me with the Procedure and all the secrets, (Shortcuts), thanks. I'll give you a clue: First you have to send 50.00 to the state for an information and forms deal. Then you have to go through about three other steps before you ever see a doctor. Then the doctor wants to see all your medical records, especially the ones documenting your supposed illness that qualifies you for medical marijuana. I say this is way too much bullshit for me and that is why in a state with 2.6 million people there are only about 6-8 hundred lisences. Please keep me informed with your progress. I've been told that I have massive arthritus in my spine by a Dr. from an X-ray reading and My back tells me it's true, so I'm probably eligible, but the hassel list is too long for me. I think they planned it this way to keep the numbers low. BTW, yes you go into a data base, a MJ registry if you will, the Feds would love to see that.



you could probably get your regular Dr to prescribe percocet over the phone.


----------



## medicineman (Feb 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you could probably get your regular Dr to prescribe percocet over the phone.


Thanks but I have my meds. And I don't need no stinkin percocets. The VA supplies me with my Meds for 8 bucks for a 30 day supply, and yes, they come in the mail, thank you very much. I wonder, was this an attempt at sarcasm, or a genuine caring comment?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

medicineman said:


> Thanks but I have my meds. And I don't need no stinkin percocets. The VA supplies me with my Meds for 8 bucks for a 30 day supply, and yes, they come in the mail, thank you very much. I wonder, was this an attempt at sarcasm, or a genuine caring comment?



i knew i worded it wrong.


i was trying to point out how willingly they throw out prescription meds, yet try to get a little pot. i mentioned to my regular Dr. that i use medical marijuana for my back pain. he rolled his eyes. i said i might need more vicodin for those really bad days. he said just call the pharmacy.


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Feb 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my sciatica is killin' me.


I don't live in California, so I am not a candidate for a med card, even through I have records to support a need.

But my question is the amount a med patient is allowed to buy or own. So if I had a legal card, could I go in and buy an once every day if I wished?
</IMG>


----------



## brasmith (Feb 2, 2008)

You ever heard the saying "One bad apple spoils the whole bunch" ?

You must be a kid thinkin the way you do. 

There are people that truely need a medicinal use card and they are latigimate in their illness.
I for example am one of these people and I do not have a card, cancer is a killa.

It wasn't too long ago that the states were granted this legal edge. And just as quick as the medicinal use laws came into affect they could be banned. 
People like you would be the reason for ruining it for people like me, FDD and many others.

Get a grip Mr. Pompous


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

mockingbird131313 said:


> I don't live in California, so I am not a candidate for a med card, even through I have records to support a need.
> 
> But my question is the amount a med patient is allowed to buy or own. So if I had a legal card, could I go in and buy an once every day if I wished?
> </IMG>



you can't smoke an ounce a day.


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Feb 2, 2008)

medicineman said:


> The process is long and frustrating, way too much for me to try and negotiate at this time. If you are successful, please PM me with the Procedure and all the secrets, (Shortcuts), thanks. I'll give you a clue: First you have to send 50.00 to the state for an information and forms deal. Then you have to go through about three other steps before you ever see a doctor. Then the doctor wants to see all your medical records, especially the ones documenting your supposed illness that qualifies you for medical marijuana. I say this is way too much bullshit for me and that is why in a state with 2.6 million people there are only about 6-8 hundred lisences. Please keep me informed with your progress. I've been told that I have massive arthritus in my spine by a Dr. from an X-ray reading and My back tells me it's true, so I'm probably eligible, but the hassel list is too long for me. I think they planned it this way to keep the numbers low. BTW, yes you go into a data base, a marijuana registry if you will, the Feds would love to see that.


This is interesting information. One of my skills is long-haul big rig driving. I have mild-diabetes. I can take pills and be out of control and have a half a chance to get a med-card each year. But, if I shoot insulin, I'm in closer control, but illegal. 

IF I can show proof, from three different physicians, that I am in control with insulin, I can spend a huge amount of money for a one year long Federal Exemption. 

So, I decided to let inexperienced kids make foolish mistakes on the highways. I have pulled my last load through the mountains on a snowy night. The world is a safer place I guess. Right?


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Feb 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> you can't smoke an ounce a day.


Right, I was asking if there was a daily or monthly purchase limit?


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2008)

I live in California, like 5 ppl at my work got there med cards, its easy as fuc, you have to pay before even seeing the doctor so ur gonna get it no matter what, my homie got his no prob, ima goin to get mine too, we all have nothing wrong, its not that hard,


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

mockingbird131313 said:


> Right, I was asking if there was a daily or monthly purchase limit?



it varies by county how much you can have at ounce. the state limit is 8 ounces. when i first got my card years ago it said 4 grams a day. this was a club purchase limit. nobody ever followed it because you could be buying for the week or month. i've bought up to an ounce at ounce. you can visit once daily.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

[quote="SICC";518671]I live in California, like 5 ppl at my work got there med cards, its easy as fuc, you have to pay before even seeing the doctor so ur gonna get it no matter what, my homie got his no prob, ima goin to get mine too, we all have nothing wrong, its not that hard,[/quote]


i could fuck your spine up for you. then you'd be legit. just playin'. don't hate me.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2008)

lol, but yea i understand what ur saying, i kno other pll need it more than i do, but i love my medical buds


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

[quote="SICC";518688]lol, but yea i understand what ur saying, i kno other pll need it more than i do, but i love my medical buds [/quote]


just make sure you vend your extras to the clubs.


----------



## medicineman (Feb 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> just make sure you vend your extras to the clubs.


Just out of curiosity, (I don't grow weed for sale), What do the clubs pay growers for buds, say an OZ.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

medicineman said:


> Just out of curiosity, (I don't grow weed for sale), What do the clubs pay growers for buds, say an OZ.


they prefer it by the lb. top dollar on todays market is about 3800 in my area but it has to be the best and you need a good reputation.


----------



## medicineman (Feb 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> they prefer it by the lb. top dollar on todays market is about 3800 in my area but it has to be the best and you need a good reputation.


So, thats 237.50 an OZ wholesale. And the markup is?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

medicineman said:


> So, thats 237.50 an OZ wholesale. And the markup is?



360 an ounce out the door.


----------



## medicineman (Feb 2, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> 360 an ounce out the door.


Wow, A pretty nice mark-up I'd say, 122.50 an OZ for just selling someone elses hard earned labor. Thats 1960.00 an LB pretty sweet I'd say. So if I were to let my friends have similar quality buds for 150.00 an OZ, I'd pretty much be doing them a favor, eh. BTW, do they tax that? That would cut about 30.00 off the profit.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 2, 2008)

*Do you have many checks of your grow and/or property?*
*How often do they come by? Apparently in Canada they don't even have these checks because they have not hired anybody for this yet.*


fdd2blk said:


> they prefer it by the lb. top dollar on todays market is about 3800 in my area but it has to be the best and you need a good reputation.


----------



## Lacy (Feb 2, 2008)

*I do have medical conditions and I have been busting my butt trying to get mine. I think it is a lot easier to get one in the states than here in canada.*[quote="SICC";518671]I live in California, like 5 ppl at my work got there med cards, its easy as fuc, you have to pay before even seeing the doctor so ur gonna get it no matter what, my homie got his no prob, ima goin to get mine too, we all have nothing wrong, its not that hard,[/quote]


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah here in canada you have to go through so much red tape because your dealing with the Gov.


----------



## ViRedd (Feb 2, 2008)

> fdd2blk said:
> 
> 
> > it varies by county how much you can have at ounce. the state limit is 8 ounces. when i first got my card years ago it said 4 grams a day. this was a club purchase limit. nobody ever followed it because you could be buying for the week or month. i've bought up to an ounce at ounce. you can visit once daily.
> ...


----------



## ViRedd (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow ... we can't (legally) sent it through the mail. The main part I like about California's law is that we don't have to register with the government. 

The best proposal I've seen deals with canopy size. That would be the distance between the tips of leaves on all sides of the grow. At one time, it was proposed that the maximum canope size should be ten square feet. 

Vi


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

medicineman said:


> Wow, A pretty nice mark-up I'd say, 122.50 an OZ for just selling someone elses hard earned labor. Thats 1960.00 an LB pretty sweet I'd say. So if I were to let my friends have similar quality buds for 150.00 an OZ, I'd pretty much be doing them a favor, eh. BTW, do they tax that? That would cut about 30.00 off the profit.


the club i frequent is 30,000 in the hole.  the insurance and rent fees are ridiculous. the state hit them for back taxes. their employees haven't been paid in weeks. it's pretty much just like any other business. the clubs that work within the limits of the laws don't make a whole lot of money.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 2, 2008)

Wtf, Medical shops make BANK, my homie was tellin me that this club called NNCC down here in tha 805-818 (CALI) made 16 million last year and all of the numbers for varrious clubs were over 10 mill...all you need is money and you can own a shop yourself, buy ur buds off ppl who grow or you can grow it ur self, "non profit organzation"


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 2, 2008)

[quote="SICC";519628]Wtf, Medical shops make BANK, my homie was tellin me that this club called NNCC down here in tha 805-818 (CALI) made 16 million last year and all of the numbers for varrious clubs were over 10 mill...all you need is money and you can own a shop yourself, buy ur buds off ppl who grow or you can grow it ur self, "non profit organzation" [/quote]



and the DEA has been down there kicking in doors. this is EXACTLY why we are still fighting this battle.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 2, 2008)

yea keep making your millions down there....thanks for keeping the fedz busy and off our back for a while...


----------



## medicineman (Feb 2, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I think we are better off here in canada, sticking with the compassion clubs. You still get a card that is legal.with fringe benefits of getting premium weed sent to your door and/or can grow your own.*
> *I can't wait to get my card.*


Outside of the weather, (I like it warm), Canada has us beat unilaterally in every category. Free medical, less restrictive freedom laws, No major assholes for PMs, although you better keep your eyes on this last one, he is buddies with the Bush and wants to go conservative in every way, stricter laws, elimination of the free medical, stay alert up there.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 2, 2008)

oh were alert. Harper is a little slimy and we know it. all of our other parties keep him in check. I got to give him credit though for boosting our econemy. although some of our social program suffed a tad. Anyways there is talk of a spring election


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 2, 2008)

Do not abuse this system... There REALLY are people who NEED a card and like FDD said, people who abuse this system are hurting other people...

The more people that do things like LYING or CHEATING to get a "Medical..." card are screwing it up for the rest of the people that REALLY deserve this privilege...

The more people that do this gives the government more reason to screw over people that really need this system and ultamately it is just prolonging the thing we all really want...

*NATIONAL LEGALAZATION... !!*

Your efforts are better spent on trying to help make THIS a reality rather than abusing a system put in place to help people in need just so YOU can selfishly get high without worrying about the LAW...

*HELP THE CAUSE DO NOT ABUSE IT...!!*
*USE IT DONT ABUSE IT...!!*

I though about trying to get a card then i realized I HAVE A CONSCIOUS... =]

I wont be selfish... Unless you NEED one DONT get one... =P


----------



## Gutter (Feb 3, 2008)

twostarhotel said:


> dude you are hella nor cal haha its cool i like it up there but when you hear hella in so cal its kinda funny


Oh fuck dude i thought u were calling me a norcal kid, i fuckin hate thos prep fucks. But yea im from norcal/central valley. haha the home of the "hecka" haha


----------



## Gutter (Feb 3, 2008)

[quote="SICC";518671]I live in California, like 5 ppl at my work got there med cards, its easy as fuc, you have to pay before even seeing the doctor so ur gonna get it no matter what, my homie got his no prob, ima goin to get mine too, we all have nothing wrong, its not that hard,[/quote]

Thats wat im talking about my nig.


----------



## Gutter (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh come on, you think they made it for madicinal purposes? hellz naw, they made it legal for medicinal because hippies and stoners wanted to smoke it and not go to jail. I bet noone even knew you can use it for medicinal purposes before it was legal.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Feb 3, 2008)

moon47usaco said:


> Do not abuse this system... There REALLY are people who NEED a card and like FDD said, people who abuse this system are hurting other people...
> 
> The more people that do things like LYING or CHEATING to get a "Medical..." card are screwing it up for the rest of the people that REALLY deserve this privilege...
> 
> ...


I thought this could be read again.....it's important son


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Oh come on, you think they made it for madicinal purposes? hellz naw, they made it legal for medicinal because hippies and stoners wanted to smoke it and not go to jail. I bet noone even knew you can use it for medicinal purposes before it was legal.



your naivety speaks for itself. you dig, my nig?


----------



## Gutter (Feb 3, 2008)

Aww below the belt haha, its cool though. Fosheezy Fosho Foshizz my Nig Dizzle Mac Bac Homie. Tell yo granny I said Wasup baby.


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 3, 2008)

everyone one needs a little mota forget the over the counter drugs, alcohol (which some people feels like it helps them), forget the perscription drug (which are even more abused). im sure for whatever reason getting a marijuana license is much more legit than getting perscriptions or using regularly any of these other things.
i say give em the damn card, so he can smoke leagally like everyone did before 1937


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 3, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Oh come on, you think they made it for madicinal purposes? hellz naw, they made it legal for medicinal because hippies and stoners wanted to smoke it and not go to jail. I bet noone even knew you can use it for medicinal purposes before it was legal.


Actually you should do some research on that one there... It WAS made legal for MEDICAL purposes to help suffering people who already used it for (medical) pain relief or to batlle effects of chemo therapy and more... Not the other way around... =O

It was NOT made legal for the occasional stoner to get a "get out of jail free" card...

And lastly it *IS* a stepping stone twords the national legalization for everyone... 

I will say it again... Abusing that will only postpone the outcome we all want and strive for... Legalization... =]

Do not take that for granted... WE are lucky to have this right... The federal government is STILL trying to suppress the right of people in NEED... Do not help them by doing what they do... ABUSING THE SYSTEM FOR PERSONAL GAIN... =O

I was half way opposed to legal MMJ in my state because of fear that it would be used as an excuse for people to evade the system instead of finding a permanent solution... Seeing the good it does i am happy that it passed... Once again do not help destroy a good thing... 

Help make it better... 

Inform yourself of the facts...

Take action to help make legalization a reality...



CALIGROWN said:


> I thought this could be read again.....it's important son


Thanks Cali... =]


----------



## medicineman (Feb 3, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> the club i frequent is 30,000 in the hole.  the insurance and rent fees are ridiculous. the state hit them for back taxes. their employees haven't been paid in weeks. it's pretty much just like any other business. the clubs that work within the limits of the laws don't make a whole lot of money.


So, how do the employees pay their rent? That doesn't sound like it could be very true. They must be stealing weed and selling it on the outside to survive, I sure as hell would be, right after the first check bounced, Or didn't arrive.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

medicineman said:


> So, how do the employees pay their rent? That doesn't sound like it could be very true. They must be stealing weed and selling it on the outside to survive, I sure as hell would be, right after the first check bounced, Or didn't arrive.



i dropped off 2 lbs 3 weeks ago. i've gotten 2 small payments on it so far. just enough money to pay my bills.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm putting together an interview with photos of my local cannabis club. i'm preparing a list of questions and have received permission to take pics inside. i will be putting it all together and posting it in the elite section in a week or 2.


----------



## mockingbird131313 (Feb 3, 2008)

So, I guess the reason California legalized med-pot is so they could help state revenues with more taxes and fees. That way they can insure that cost of the product to the consumer stays very high. 

I love government, don't you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 3, 2008)

mockingbird131313 said:


> So, I guess the reason California legalized med-pot is so they could help state revenues with more taxes and fees. That way they can insure that cost of the product to the consumer stays very high.
> 
> I love government, don't you?




california legalized pot because the voters approved it. the state didn't start collecting on it until 2 years ago.


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 3, 2008)

it would be better if the stores could grow themselfs, ive heard of warehouses alot of the stores go to buy, herb from caregivers all over. a warehouse full of fresh medicinal


----------



## moon47usaco (Feb 4, 2008)

Interesting video about Ken Gorman...

This is the news clip that played days before he was killed in his own home...

Makes you wonder WHATS REALLY GOING ON... !!


kcnc.cbslocal.com Video Popout

And here is a short blurb about his murder...

cbs4denver.com - Marijuana Advocate Ken Gorman Dies In Shooting

I do approve of many things he did for the community and helping people gain wisdom on the laws and realities of marijuana...

Unfortunately the things he is supporting in this news clip are ones i do not approve of... Things like this only hurt the cause and make us look like criminals not the other way around...

In memory of Ken Gorman and all the things he did for the marijuana community... Our hearts go out to you...

Much love... =]


----------



## budforever442200 (Feb 7, 2008)

Shit i almost dont want it to be legal for a couple years. enough time to make some money! once it is big tobbaco is going to have the bull by the nuts. im going to be like a small brewery.


----------



## bunique209 (Feb 11, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Nor Cal By sanfran and tracy i think


IM FROM TRACY!!!


----------



## WeFallToday (Feb 13, 2008)

Its people like this guy thats makeing why getting a card is so hard,and why the govermeant is against it.

I personally do not need one,so i will never try to get one.I think it's very ignorant and makes people that smoke look very bad.

Unless you have a LEGIT excuse,you shouldnt even consider getting the card


----------



## Gutter (Feb 14, 2008)

I could sit here and argue you stupid fucks forever, but Im a stoner and one thing were known for is not giving a shit. So ok yea u guys are soooo hella right, Cards are for people who need it madicinally and i should go straight to hell for wanting to be able to grow weed legally. 
Haha u know whats funny, My back is always killing me, so I'll probably get the card for needing it anyways. On that day, I shal laugh in all your faces bwahahaha!!!


----------



## snaggy (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I am disabled Canadian.
And I find the original poster offensive.
I am fighting to get a license while asses like this are probably everywhere.


----------



## blonddie07 (Feb 15, 2008)

"i am a stoner and we are known not to give a fuck" WHo the fuck said this? Why is it that stupid fucks think "stoners" are automatically stupid? or dnt give a shit about anything? see.. your one of those people that do it to be "cool" or just to fit in. Be your self for once.

You speak for your self.. dont add a "were" in there. I actually can focus better and it helps me with my ADHD, so i can "give a shit"

These are the people that fuck up everything we all stand for. 

Medical Marijuana. we need it for relief and healing.

Dont try getting a card. your dumbass wont be able to.

doctors are not going to risk thier credibility.

If your not suffering. you should be happy.


----------



## faralos (Feb 15, 2008)

three years I injured my back,. I now have 3 herniated discs killing me with picnhed nerve damage. my entire right side numbs out if I sit, I can'thold cuops in right hand due to it tingling and the numbness that eventually creeps up into my entire hand. Does this qualify me for med. marijuana usage? when I smoke it relaxes my spasms in my nerves. How do I prove back pain? where can I go? I live in the eastern US


----------



## Lacy (Feb 15, 2008)

*I do also. When i first claimed that I was looking into getting an mm card I had a few people hassle me because of it. It really ticked me off BUT now in hindsight I can understand WHY these people were.*

*I am busting my ass trying to get an mm card and my medical reasons are MANY. Even just one of my many disorders should have a card in my hand but not yet. I'm probably gonna get one BUT it IS people like you that make the process of obtaining one ridiculous and it does tick me off when I see someone post a thread like this with no shame.*

*Its not the fact that you want a card that has members here upset, its just how you have presented yourself and it does sound selfish.*

*Lacy*


snaggy said:


> Well I am disabled Canadian.
> And I find the original poster offensive.
> I am fighting to get a license while asses like this are probably everywhere.


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 16, 2008)

i think people in california dont think of it like that soo many people have one its gotten to be not as a big deal anymore you could get one for almost anything you just have to show proof of illness after 6 months to keep the card for another year


----------



## faralos (Feb 16, 2008)

i hope that was directed at the original poster and not me...


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 16, 2008)

The way I see it is the more card holders the better off.....I hate on nobody for wanting to obtain a card.....Sick or not sick why would one care.I don't get how some of you people look at this guy as a bad guy....Clearly he hasn't done anything wrong in my eyes....he even said he is about sharing and what not.The way I see it is he is being smart. I mean in all honesty, the herb should have never been illegal in the first place, so please let's not start segregating and talking about who needs it and who doesn't....It's here for all of us and if you can take advantage of the situation...then go right the hell ahead


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 16, 2008)

faralos said:


> three years I injured my back,. I now have 3 herniated discs killing me with picnhed nerve damage. my entire right side numbs out if I sit, I can'thold cuops in right hand due to it tingling and the numbness that eventually creeps up into my entire hand. Does this qualify me for med. marijuana usage? when I smoke it relaxes my spasms in my nerves. How do I prove back pain? where can I go? I live in the eastern US


i found ads in craigslist for people who need help finding a doctor to get a recomendation, but yeah you should be able to get one easy its all on your state really search on the internet for marijuana consultations in your area. in nevad you have to do everything through the state,
im trying to get one so i dont have to take a messed up pill, for my adhd
marijuana works in many wonderful ways
http://medicalmarijuanareferrals.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=7
http://media.www.pacepress.org/media/storage/paper424/news/2008/02/13/Features/Medical.Marijuana.Dispensaries.May.Visit.East.Coast-3211392.shtml
http://americanmarijuana.org/
check out whats near you
for me i think the more people that can prove they need it, the more chances well have to show people that its not just a select few, but the more people that have one thats more people saying lets change these obsurd laws that put innocent people in jail, there needs to be a new way of thinking, it took them awhile to get the laws and ideas of it to what it is now
please everyone see this good informational video http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7417904870843277177&q=marijuana&total=21247&start=20&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=7


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 16, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> The way I see it is the more card holders the better off.....I hate on nobody for wanting to obtain a card.....Sick or not sick why would one care.I don't get how some of you people look at this guy as a bad guy....Clearly he hasn't done anything wrong in my eyes....he even said he is about sharing and what not.The way I see it is he is being smart. I mean in all honesty, the herb should have never been illegal in the first place, so please let's not start segregating and talking about who needs it and who doesn't....It's here for all of us and if you can take advantage of the situation...then go right the hell ahead


yes!! as far as i know he just wants to smoke, and as long as hes not using his card to sell then i dont see how his decision is a bad one. if he never gets in trouble than how is that making it harder for anyone to get one


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 16, 2008)

its easy im gettin my card in a couple weks, you just have to know where to go, i live in california by the way


----------



## LaMafia Bak420 (Feb 16, 2008)

its easy pay the doc. $$$$$


----------



## purplehaze2 (Feb 16, 2008)

isnt that why most veteren smokers smoke because it eases the pain of something.i smoke because I want to rip some ones head off because they piss me off. so i smoke and it makes me think different about the whole thing. I think everybody smokes for a reason weather it be your attitude or physical,need so whos to say what we need it for.everybody different and everybody needs it for different shit.just grow more shit.theres enough for everyone.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 16, 2008)

purplehaze2 said:


> isnt that why most veteren smokers smoke because it eases the pain of something.i smoke because I want to rip some ones head off because they piss me off. so i smoke and it makes me think different about the whole thing. I think everybody smokes for a reason weather it be your attitude or physical,need so whos to say what we need it for.everybody different and everybody needs it for different shit.just grow more shit.theres enough for everyone.


 
I believe the herb is so powerful in it's aid of many different things that I can see everybody who smokes it benefit to some extent....Wether it be anywhere from major back pain to simple anxiety


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 16, 2008)

Hell I just think I am an overall better person with herb in my life....im happy and I like meIm a great parent and I know how to have sex



How come this thread doesn't move?


----------



## Budsworth (Feb 16, 2008)

I don,t need no stinking reefer card........ I can,t get one here in Fl. but we grow the best that we can in cognito. I would love to have a card, but whats a poor soul to do????


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 17, 2008)

haha i dont know whos seen this or not but kat williams in hilarious
YouTube - kat williams on weed


----------



## kdhc69 (Feb 23, 2008)

i have adhd and am getting a card, i completely support the option of having medical marijuana available to the population, whether they lie in order to get access to it or not. the way i see it is if they wanna smoke pot, then let them by any means necessary...at least it's not crack or something worse right?


----------



## Crash (Feb 23, 2008)

whats awesome about having fucked up genes from your family i get a medical card 
I have depression, anxiety, epilepsy, and migraines which have all been noted in my medical records for years and now im going to get a card the best part im 18 AND I ACTUALLY NEED IT AND CAN GET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
wow los angeles is awesome


----------



## twostarhotel (Feb 23, 2008)

Crash said:


> whats awesome about having fucked up genes from your family i get a medical card
> I have depression, anxiety, epilepsy, and migraines which have all been noted in my medical records for years and now im going to get a card the best part im 18 AND I ACTUALLY NEED IT AND CAN GET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wow los angeles is awesome


yes it is i wanna move back


----------



## Lacy (Feb 24, 2008)

*What awesome about having f*cked up genes from your family*



*...........................*






Crash said:


> whats awesome about having fucked up genes from your family i get a medical card
> I have depression, anxiety, epilepsy, and migraines which have all been noted in my medical records for years and now im going to get a card the best part im 18 AND I ACTUALLY NEED IT AND CAN GET IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> wow los angeles is awesome


----------



## InvaderMark (Feb 24, 2008)

woah! this is awesome. i shall create tomorrow!


----------



## Crash (Feb 24, 2008)

well actually the only good part is the getting legal pot 
but you ever had seizures THEY FUCKIN SUCK 
unless im really stoned then i sometimes enjoy them
but they still suck none the less 
after one it's like coming down off speed<and alot of that


----------



## InvaderZuke (Apr 14, 2010)

Yo I heard that in LA they have doctors that dont give a shat about why your getting the card they jus' like sell em.


----------



## budforever442200 (Apr 14, 2010)

InvaderZuke said:


> Yo I heard that in LA they have doctors that dont give a shat about why your getting the card they jus' like sell em.


 Its like that everywere in cali


----------



## Cransi (Apr 15, 2010)

InvaderZuke said:


> Yo I heard that in LA they have doctors that dont give a shat about why your getting the card they jus' like sell em.


 Damn ya brought this back from the grave... btw I just received my Dr. Referral today, so stoked to go shoppin tomorrow at the club. I was thinkin about holdin off for 5 days to make it a true celebration.


KIL


----------



## Smokey21530 (Apr 28, 2010)

see heres my whole problem im frm ny my state isnt legal or w.e but the thing that sorta gets me mad is all these people with med cards being allowed to grow 10 plants then there in there house growing 200 shit there gonna ruin it for everyone before every state gets pass this i gurantee


----------



## chusett (Sep 22, 2010)

Smokey21530 said:


> see heres my whole problem im frm ny my state isnt legal or w.e but the thing that sorta gets me mad is all these people with med cards being allowed to grow 10 plants then there in there house growing 200 shit there gonna ruin it for everyone before every state gets pass this i guarantee


lol not much to worry about.. as Liberal as New Yorkers think the Apple is.. the truth is it's a more conservative state than any state probably besides Texas. They ain't gonna legalize in NY in this lifetime.. 

Didn't mean to dig out an ancient thread but I happened to be looking for certain clones.. thus stumbled onto CA dispensaries.. 

hopefully it's still relatively easy in certiain areas, like maybe SD? Malibu? I understand the controversy in this thread.. but I won't be there to take up space or quota. I just want ATF, Blue Dream, and Green Crack. And then I'll leave the damn state, I swear. LOL


----------



## snaggy (Sep 27, 2010)

Gutter said:


> Back pain i heard is what one should say.


You sir deserver the most rudest comment in the world!
But I do not want to be booted from this respectful forum.

You deserve nothing.


----------



## chusett (Sep 29, 2010)

snaggy said:


> You sir deserver the most rudest comment in the world!
> But I do not want to be booted from this respectful forum.
> 
> You deserve nothing.


lol.. i' love the whole sentiment on this site where it's like medical marijuana users are these victimized people who need their medications.. and everyone else using marijuana is just evil. 

Hopefully as we progress into the future.. our fight in MJ evolves to that we truly wish to legalize it.. for EVERYONE. Not some NO on prop 19 stuff based on profits and bullshit. Not just conforming to the limit that marijuana is only to be used by people that are sick. If we truly believe int he product.. lets fully try to legitimize by acting like we actually believe it. Not a bunch of hungry savages fighting each other for the government quota of handout. 

Don't get me wrong i completely understand when some people on here say that they get livid when they see some kid on here try to get into a club and then possibly take a club spot and now some old grandmother somewhere has no meds. 

Seriously.. even if you really believe MJ is to be used by "sick".. who's to truly say who's sick and not. Maybe Im not ill but i have anxiety and weed makes my days pass? Who knows. 

Again i understand the sentiment of some.. I just wish some of you people would stop with the "OMG this kid is so fucking evil for asking how to get a marijuana club card"... not everyone understands the details and intricacies and complexities of the MJ clubs and medical laws in CA. I for one had no idea there were shortage of "spots" in these clubs..


----------



## Needofweed (Sep 29, 2010)

chusett said:


> lol.. i' love the whole sentiment on this site where it's like medical marijuana users are these victimized people who need their medications.. and everyone else using marijuana is just evil.
> 
> Hopefully as we progress into the future.. our fight in MJ evolves to that we truly wish to legalize it.. for EVERYONE. Not some NO on prop 19 stuff based on profits and bullshit. Not just conforming to the limit that marijuana is only to be used by people that are sick. If we truly believe int he product.. lets fully try to legitimize by acting like we actually believe it. Not a bunch of hungry savages fighting each other for the government quota of handout.
> 
> ...


blaw blaw blaw, who gives a fuck?
prop 19 sucks thats why people dont like it.


----------



## mista sativa (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a VA disability of 80%. I have degenerative arthitis of the spine, and a reconstructed knee. I also have anxiety attacks. How hard do you guys think it will be to get a MMJ card in Cali?


----------



## twostarhotel (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/5859720/californias_move_to_decriminalize_marijuana.html
California governor Arnold Schwarzenegger's signing of a bill which decriminalizes possession of small amounts of marijuana may represent a watershed moment in popular opinion on the drug nationwide. The new legislation, passed by the state's lawmakers, will make possession of up to an ounce of marijuana punishable by a fine of no more than $100, and eliminates the possibility of arrest or a criminal record.


----------



## paOol (Nov 20, 2010)

twostarhotel said:


> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/5859720/californias_move_to_decriminalize_marijuana.html
> California governor Arnold Schwarzenegger's signing of a bill which decriminalizes possession of small amounts of marijuana may represent a watershed moment in popular opinion on the drug nationwide. The new legislation, passed by the state's lawmakers, will make possession of up to an ounce of marijuana punishable by a fine of no more than $100, and eliminates the possibility of arrest or a criminal record.


but what about MMJ patients?
would we get away with no fine because of prop 215?


----------



## Turtlehermit (Nov 20, 2010)

Gutter I know you're busy getting ragged on by a bunch of weed prescribed radicals but it's ok buddy, I got you're back. Together me and you are gonna have an all out assaught rampage against all pot medicated loonies pretending to hide behind the belief that there smoking pot to medicate them selfs. lol but really I'm not a med patient but I should be. Take it from me ya, it sucks to be ill in texas. Right now I could be getting way better pain relief from weed but instead I live in Texas where they gangbang you while you're in a electric chair for anything pot related.


----------



## brownbearclan (Nov 20, 2010)

^^^ Lol gangbang in an electric chair, that sounds about right for Texas! =D

As for this topic (and 2 year old thread lol) I'm on the fence about it. Personally I'm completely qualified and then some to have medical MJ.


----------



## Turtlehermit (Nov 20, 2010)

twostarhotel said:


> yes!! as far as i know he just wants to smoke, and as long as hes not using his card to sell then i dont see how his decision is a bad one. if he never gets in trouble than how is that making it harder for anyone to get one


*Yes people!!!! Put it this way, the more we let the real stoners like us, get medical reasons to grow the more widly known pot use will be. I can already see it, 10 years from now pot being legal for recreational and medical. (sighs) I love the smell of fresh thoughts in the morning. *


----------



## grow space (Nov 20, 2010)

Whatever....Lets just face it, u can be old, or young, u just like to get fucking high, if u dont u would use it as a medicine right??!! I pretty young, and i have back problems, so i can use it as an excuse, but i also like to get high, high, high, hiiiiigh!!!


----------



## Turtlehermit (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah well see thats where you're wrong grow space! If I want'ed to I would quit. In fact I did wan't to quit, so I did, for almost 3 months. Then I started back up again sometime in early October because I realized while smokn pot my anxiety and depression was under control, it seems though that it only works depending on different sacks. Some sacks make it better while some I'v bought made it worse. Racing heart beat, paranoia and all that good stuff. I think it's the indica that makes it better. Although I'm buying swagg (50$oz's) so its all shit weed so I can't even tell if its indica or sativa. As for you liking to get high, high and higher....... neh I don't even smoke to get high anymore. That was back when I was 16. Now I smoke for the day to day stress relief. Don't get me wrong though "grow space", I do like the awesome feeling of the stone whenever I feel it too! It rarely is good enough for me to get high though.


----------



## faria (Nov 23, 2010)

this is not suitable for this related


----------



## Turtlehermit (Nov 29, 2010)

*Thats because your a douche*


faria said:


> this is not suitable for this related


----------

